# Is there a limit of playing voices in time machine pro ?



## Edward Stevan (Mar 17, 2017)

i,m working in a looping guitar patch which has number of groups exceeds 200
when i play many loops in time machine pro a small number of it play
even i increase the number of polyphony to the maximum
but in beat machine mode all the loops plays well
any ideas ??


----------



## Levitanus (Mar 17, 2017)

there'is limit. It assigns inside the instrument pref


----------



## Levitanus (Mar 17, 2017)

here


----------



## Edward Stevan (Mar 21, 2017)

128 is the max. number still unSufficient for my project
i,ll use the beat machine mode which i think it has no limit


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 22, 2017)

128 voices of TMPro would kill any known CPU of today anyways.

But why would you need 128 voices if you're playing loops? Surely you're not playing 128 loops at the same time?!


----------



## Edward Stevan (Mar 22, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> 128 voices of TMPro would kill any known CPU of today anyways.
> 
> But why would you need 128 voices if you're playing loops? Surely you're not playing 128 loops at the same time?!


yes, i actually play more than 256 loop together in sync each one in it,s group 
and modulate the volume knob of the wanted group to on\ off.
that switches between many styles on playing.
so i return to beat machine mode which has no limit as i guess.
actually it is successful wit me.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 22, 2017)

That's a waste of processing power, for sure.

You should try the Legato mode of TMPro, and map each loop to keys chromatically. Legato mode ensures that position within the sample is carried over to the next sample you play, provided you play legato.


----------



## Edward Stevan (Mar 22, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> That's a waste of processing power, for sure.
> 
> You should try the Legato mode of TMPro, and map each loop to keys chromatically. Legato mode ensures that position within the sample is carried over to the next sample you play, provided you play legato.


yes, that sound good but actually many notes still begin from the first position.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 22, 2017)

Not if you play legato, seems to work fine here...


----------



## Edward Stevan (Mar 24, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Not if you play legato, seems to work fine here...


can we make Kontakt recognizes the position for playing via scripting
without needing to play legato just latch and mono mood to stop the last loop ??


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 25, 2017)

Sure is possible.


----------



## Edward Stevan (Mar 25, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Sure is possible.


a little help ,ll be great


----------



## Edward Stevan (Mar 26, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Not if you play legato, seems to work fine here...


i think i just found an issue in tmpro mode which not found in timemachine 2
if u make a sample loop to the zones , the legato will act only in the first cycle 
any legato note after that will play from the beginning of the zone.


----------



## Anders Bru (Jan 16, 2018)

Levitanus said:


> here


This was driving me crazy, thank you! (I know it's about a year later )


----------

